# New toy? FPGA Kickstarter



## tingo (Dec 8, 2015)

Do you like FPGAs? Want a new FPGA board to play with? There is a Kickstarter for one here:
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1531311296/nandland-go-board-your-fpga-playground
Not too expensive either.


----------



## Crivens (Dec 8, 2015)

Hmmm... new toys!

Is the software for this usable from our most beloved Operating System?
Some stuff from Xilinx works with the linux emulation layer, I would hate to have to use some VM or something for this. Otherwise, it looks interesting.


----------



## tingo (Dec 8, 2015)

Not sure, but they mention this: http://www.clifford.at/icestorm/


----------

